# Wrist arthroscopy with microfracture of lunate & triquetrum



## seslinger (May 5, 2013)

Dr. does a wrist arthroscopy with microfracture of lunate & triquetrum.  I am thinking I need to use the unlisted code.

the main part reads:  "A small shaver was used to debride the loose articular cartilage.  Then a microfracture awl was used to perform a microfracture in both the lunate and triquetrum & further irrigation was done & shaving was done to remove bony and articular cartilage fragments.  A thorough tour of wrist was taken & some of the dorsal synovitis was debrided as well with the shaver."

Or should I use the debridement code ? 29846 or unlisted 29999?

thank you for any imput

Sheila, CPC


----------



## nyyankees (May 6, 2013)

seslinger said:


> Dr. does a wrist arthroscopy with microfracture of lunate & triquetrum.  I am thinking I need to use the unlisted code.
> 
> the main part reads:  "A small shaver was used to debride the loose articular cartilage.  Then a microfracture awl was used to perform a microfracture in both the lunate and triquetrum & further irrigation was done & shaving was done to remove bony and articular cartilage fragments.  A thorough tour of wrist was taken & some of the dorsal synovitis was debrided as well with the shaver."
> 
> ...



i would use 29999 for the microfracture as that is more work than a debridement. compare to 29879


----------



## seslinger (May 6, 2013)

thank you for your imput


----------

